# [OT] Verwendung von "Du" oder "Sie"?

## Xiderpunk

Gutten Tag, 

Ich bin lernen sprache auf Deustch, und mochte herausfinden wenn ich sollte verwenden, formal oder informal worter, in offenlichkeit forum, bitte?

[translation]

Hi, I am learning to speak German through an on-line course and I have a quick single question. In the case of a public forum such as the gentoo forum, would you use formal or informal German? Such as Du or Sind Sie? And is this pretty common accross the net? I have tried finding this out from web searching to no avail, so figured I would ask here.

(Apologies for translating here in a German forum, it's just I am a real beginner and a natural English speaker, therefore I am not sure what I said above makes sense). 

[/translation]

----------

## ian!

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> Gutten Tag,

 

 :Arrow:  Guten Tag,

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> Ich bin lernen sprache auf Deustch,und mochte herausfinden wenn ich sollte verwenden, formal oder informal worter, in offenlichkeit forum, bitte?

 

 :Arrow:  ich lerne zur Zeit deutsch und würde genre wissen, ob ich "Du" oder "Sie" in öffentlichen Foren benutzen soll.

It is very common to use "Du".

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> (Apologies for translating here in a German forum, it's just I am a real beginner and a natural English speaker, therefore I am not sure what I said above makes sense).

 

That's no problem at all. But I will change the topic to "[OT]" (Off-Topic).

Regards,

ian!

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

It is realtively easy (from the view of native german speakers)

the term Sie should be used if you talk to persons you don't know personally and/or are adults and you want to stay lets say politically correct.

the term Du is used when talking to friends, often between colleagues and alike.

In internet normally nobody uses Sie anymore - besides job-related emails of course...

in general nobody gets angry if you use 'Sie' instead of 'Du'.

I hope this is a little help to your efforts learning that strange language we speak over here  :Smile: 

or in german:

Ich hoffe ich konnte Sie etwas unterstützen in Ihrem Bemühen diese seltsame Sprache die wir hier sprechen zu erlernen.

T.

----------

## AlterEgo

Just address everyone with: "you"

Problem solved   :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

Hi  :Smile: 

just to make your brains rack even harder there is another funky "Du or Sie"-rule  :Smile: 

It depends on the age, if you are talking to a person who is not yet 16years old it is very common in germany that you adress him with "Du". Of course there are exceptions, but this usually works like that.

And it is unkind if a younger person offers the "Du"-term to an older person. Hehe, usually the older one offers it and the younger one is expected to accept this  :Smile: 

Hehe, but this is "advanced-du-sie-stuff"

have fun!

toskala

----------

## beejay

Another one is that if you write a letter you write "sie" or "du" with a capital letter at the beginning. Example:

"I am here and you are there"

would not be

 *Quote:*   

> "Ich bin hier und sie sind dort" / "Ich bin hier und du bist dort"

 

Correct would be

 *Quote:*   

> "Ich bin hier und Sie sind dort" / "Ich bin hier und Du bist dort".

 

But this only applies when writing letters or similar documents. If you would be writing a book and have a quote it would be 'regular' i.e. : "Ich bin hier und du bist dort".

When I was in school my french-teachers always tought us that it would be harder for french people (or people from other countries) to learn German than it would be vice-versa  :Wink: . 

It's a fact that there is no single person in Germany that has a 100% ability to talk German -- there are too many exceptions (no joke).

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

IMO (Meiner Meinung nach) it is not a matter of political correctness, it's a matter of being polite...

----------

## NueX

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Another one is that if you write a letter you write "sie" or "du" with a capital letter at the beginning. Example:
> 
> "I am here and you are there"
> 
> would not be
> ...

 

Entschuldigung, wenn ich dazwischen gehe, nimm's nicht lehrerhaft  :Wink: 

Nach der neuen Rechtschreibung wird "du" als Anrede klein geschrieben. Nur "Sie" (in Briefen / formellen Dokumenten) groß.

 *Quote:*   

> Kleingeschrieben werden die vertraulichen Anredepronomen du und ihr mit ihren zugehörigen Formen, während Sie und Ihr als Höflichkeitsanreden samt ihren flektierenden Formen weiterhin großzuschreiben sind.

 

----------

## Xiderpunk

Vielen danke, 

Thank you for the replies, I guess formal and informal rules are not too different to English really and I am beginning to understand. 

Lernen deutsch ist toll! 

It is hard to learn for us English I think, although really the english language should be called European language, since the language formed from many european latin dialects. Another problem here is schooling and attitude. It is common to think, well half the world can speak english so why should I bother to learn. For instance in my entire circle of friends none of them can speak anything other than English.

I am totally determined to get to the point, where when visiting Germany I can hold a conversation in your native tongue. It is also fun to learn, I now can get the rough idea of what is being said even if I don't know all the words. 

My next step is to try and train my voice a little better.. words like "nicht", "ich",  "richtig" I find very hard to pronounce correctly because there is no equivilent sound in English.

Once again, vielen dank.

----------

## nephros

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> My next step is to try and train my voice a little better.. words like "nicht", "ich",  "richtig" I find very hard to pronounce correctly because there is no equivilent sound in English.
> 
> 

  Oh if you pronounce those  like "ikk", no problem, just stay north of berlin, say ikk all you like!  :Wink:  "nisht" and "rishtish" are also common pronounciation.  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

@NueX: Ob jemand bei einem persönlichen Anschreiben "Du" oder "du" schreibt, hat in erster Linie nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun, sondern damit, wieviel Aufmerksamkeit dem Adressaten gewidmet wird. Das sagt im Zweifelsfall mehr aus, als manche Formulierung. Nicht jeder ist schließlich ein begnadeter Schreiberling. 

Die (nicht mehr ganz so) neue dt. Rechtschreibung ist sowieso das Klopapier nicht wert, auf dem sie abgefaßt wurde. 

 *Xiderpunk wrote:*   

> For instance in my entire circle of friends none of them can speak anything other than English.

 

In Europa ist es üblich, wenigstens englisch zu sprechen. Viele sprechen zwei, der eine oder andere mehr Fremdsprachen. Bei so vielen kleinen Ländern geht es auch gar nicht anders.  :Wink: 

Do you need a good online dictionary?

@nephros: Laß mal die Berliner Schnauze da raus. Wenn schon Idiom, dann würde Platt wohl eher nahe liegen. Oder gleich zurück zu den sächsischen Wurzeln!? *bibber*  :Laughing: 

Carlo

----------

## jay

Am besten lernt man natürlich die Sprache, wo sie auch gesprochen wird. ich kenne zwei Amerikaner, die nach einigen Jahren Studium recht fliessend Deutsch sprechen. Wortfindungsstörungen gibt's kaum, dafür manchmal seltsame grammatik, aber ich vermute mal, dass ich in Englisch die gleichen Fehler mache.

----------

## nephros

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you need a good online dictionary?

 

Ich finde ding (gibts in portage) ein wunderbares und fördernswertes Programm für beide Richtungen. Is semi-online (d.h es läuft lokal, holt aber Vokabeln übers Netz, im übrigen eh von der gleichen Datenbank wie der obige link).

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @nephros: Laß mal die Berliner Schnauze da raus. Wenn schon Idiom, dann würde Platt wohl eher nahe liegen. Oder gleich zurück zu den sächsischen Wurzeln!? *bibber* 
> 
> 

 

Jaja, schon richtig. Tschuldigung.

----------

## c07

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Ob jemand bei einem persönlichen Anschreiben "Du" oder "du" schreibt, hat in erster Linie nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun, sondern damit, wieviel Aufmerksamkeit dem Adressaten gewidmet wird.

 

Schwachsinn.

Ich halt das großgeschriebene "Du" ganz im Gegenteil für eine Geringschätzung des Angesprochen. Wer sein Gegenüber erst anschreien muss, zeigt nicht seine Aufmerksamkeit, sondern will vielmehr die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken (um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken, aber dass ich mich bei so einer "Anrede" verarscht vorkomm, ist eine Tatsache).

Die alte Regel war nichts weiter als ein letztes Überbleibsel barocker Ausdrucksweise, die mit unserer heutigen Sprache schon lang nichts mehr zu tun hat (übrigens verdanken wir der auch das "Sie", das sich auf die "Gnaden" des Angesprochenen o.Ä. bezieht, während zuvor das plurale "Ihr" für die distanzierte Anrede üblich war).

In Foren, in denen ja der Adressat eines Postings in der Regel primär keine einzelne Person ist, ist die Großschreibung auch schon nach der alten Rechtschreibung falsch. Das Kriterium war nicht der Adressat von einem einzelnen Satz, sondern der vom ganzen Schriftstück.

Und kurz zum Duzen: Das ist nur in gehobeneren sozialen Schichten bzw. im Umgang mit deren Vertretern unüblich. Bei mir im Viertel wird normalerweise jeder geduzt, der keinen besonders geschleckten Eindruck macht, ziemlich unabhängig vom Alter.

----------

## Carlo

@c07: Einer tradierten Schreibweise, der eine gewisse Sinnhaftigkeit innewohnt, den letzten SCHREI aus dem doch recht neuzeitlichen Internet zuordnen zu wollen, ist nur armselig.

edit: Bevor noch eine wahnsinnig schlaue Replik kommt - google einfach nach Höflichkeitsform!

Carlo

----------

## furanku

Maybe an interesting site for people interested in german culture (and oddities) is http://www.germanculture.com.ua. As I'm German especially the section Dating Etiquette in Germany was fun to read, like reading a manual for myself  :Very Happy:  But what I've read seems not to be too far from reality.

Frank

----------

## c07

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Einer tradierten Schreibweise, der eine gewisse Sinnhaftigkeit innewohnt, den letzten SCHREI aus dem doch recht neuzeitlichen Internet zuordnen zu wollen, ist nur armselig.

 

Der kommt aber nicht aus dem Internet, sondern aus den Comics, ist also mittlerweile auch schon ein paar Generationen alt. Zuvor war die tradierte Bedeutung eher die göttliche Natur der so gekennzeichneten Sache. Aber Internet bzw. Usenet sind ja nicht mehr wirklich neu, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit bedenkt, in der sich Sprache wandelt (worauf sie natürlich selber auch gewaltigen Einfluss haben). Ich seh keinen Grund dafür, dass die Schrift der Sprache immer um einige Jahrhunderte hinterherhinken sollte. Zumindest will ich meine eigenen Schriftstücke nicht im Kontext des 17. Jahrhunderts verstanden wissen.

----------

